

Make Perfect iPhone Mockups - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/20/make-perfect-iphone-mockups-we-cant-help-with-the-actual-app/

======
lpgauth
not very useful if you want to mock up custom UITableViews...

~~~
aschobel
Bingo, Apple is pretty darn strict on how you can layout your controls.

You don't have much flexibility with stuff like UINavigationItem

